# Black magic A.K.A. Witchcraft



## M1k3 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## sansho (Mar 24, 2022)

the magic of vertical video


----------



## Mikeadunne (Mar 24, 2022)

M1k3 said:


>



god that looks way easier than the old way. is that a self cleaning fryer ***?


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 24, 2022)

sansho said:


> the magic of vertical video


@juice


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 24, 2022)

Mikeadunne said:


> god that looks way easier than the old way. is that a self cleaning fryer ***?


So much easier!


----------

